# Honda GX 340 Problem



## Weekend Warrior (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a relatively new Honda GX340 engine that ran flawlessly all last year. A week ago I cranked it and ran it several minutes with no problem. Yesterday I tried to crank it and it would smoke (white) heavily, run for about 10 seconds and quit running. An oil and gas mix would run out of the air intake of the carburator. I then noticed that when I unscrewed the plug where you put the oil, it was overfilled with an oil and gas mixture. Any suggestions??????

thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First thing I would do check compression.


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

Do you shut off the fuel after each use? Have a unit that seeps gas into engine, resulting in the same condition you descripe. Have not pin pointed cause of seepage yet but shutting off fuel between uses has stopped smoke and dieing problem.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

i havent heard much of this problem, but i think Homer may have your problem already caught. I have the same engine on a generator and havent had it happen yet.


----------



## jworacing (Jan 16, 2005)

Change the oil and make sure you shut off the fuel petcock between uses. If you still have the problem the carb needs to cleaned.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

might check the float could be split , also might be the needle valve out of shape


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

umm get a briggs vanguard and sell the honda on ebay :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## jworacing (Jan 16, 2005)

*Any luck Yet*

Have you gotten that problem straightened out yet. Just curious
:wave:


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree with the change the oil and shut the fuel off after use. I would say the carb has varnished up and the seat is not shutting off.


----------



## Jeff194307 (Dec 28, 2004)

Definately sounds like the float is not shutting off the fuel flow. Take out the float and shake it near your ear, if you here sloshing in it, replace along with a new needle and seat. Alternative way to check is to put the float in liquid and if it sinks, replace it.


----------

